# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  المســـابقة الرمضــــانية

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


أعزائي أحبتي اعضاء منتديات الحصن الأردنية السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
وكل عام وانتم بألف خير بمناسبة قدوم شهر البركات والخيرات 
نتقدّم اليكم بالتهنئة والتبريكات للشهر الفضيل ونرجو من العلي القدير ان يتقبل طاعاتكم ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم ويعفو عنا اجمعين .. 
 
نعلن لكم في هذه الليلة المباركة ، اولى ليالي الشهر الفضيل ، بدء المسابقة الرمضانية في منتديات الحصن الأردنية ، ويسعدنا ان نضع بين ايديكم التوضيحات بشأن هذه المسابقة وطريقة الإشتراك فيها وشروطها ، عسى ان ينفع الله بنا وبكم وتعُم الفائدة على الجميع. 

طريقة المسابقة: 
يُضاف سؤال المسابقة اليومي في موضوع المسابقة يوميا في الساعة 8 مســـــاءا ان شاء الله ، وسيتم تخصيص المشاركة رقم (2) في موضوع المسابقة لإدراج جميع الأسئلة مع الترتيب الزمني ، ويقوم الأعضاء المشاركين بإرسال الإجابات في رسالة خاصة الى عضوية (ادارة المنتدى) على الصيغة التالية: 
س1: .................؟
الجواب: .................. . 
وسيتم استبعاد اية إجابة تصل الى غير (ادارة المنتدى). 

شروط المسابقة: 
- يقوم المشاركون بإرسال اجاباتهم متفرقة او مجتمعة حتى (نهاية اليوم الثاني من ايام عيد الفطر السعيد). 
- يتم احتساب النقاط حسب زمن ارسال المشاركة كما يلي: 
* ارسال الإجابة خلال 24 ساعة وقبل ادراج سؤال اليوم التالي يمنحك 3 نقاط على الإجابة الصحيحة.
* ارسال الإجابة بعد طرح سؤال اليوم التالي يمنحك 2 نقطتان على الإجابة الصحيحة.
* الإجابات الخاطئة او التي لم يتم ارسالها تُستثنى من مجموع النقاط التي يجمعها المشارك.
* يتم جمع النقاط للمشترك ويٌعلن الفائز الذي يجمع اكبر عدد من النقاط.
* في حالة تساوي أكثر من مشترك في مجموع عدد النقاط يتم اعطاء الأولوية لمن أتم الإجابات الثلاثين بشكل صحيح وتام ، ايضا في حالة تساوي اكثر من مشترك في عدد النقاط وقد كانت كل اجاباتهم صحيحة يتم اجراء قرعة لإختيار الفائز من قبل لجنة التحكيم.
* يُعلن اسم الفائز في المسابقة الرمضانية في حفل خاص في اليوم الخامس من شهر شوال (5 شوال) بإذن الله.
* يحصل الفائز على لون التميّز في منتديات الحصن الأردنية بالإضافة الـى قرص DVD يحتوى على مجموعة ضخمة من الأناشيد الإسلامية الرائعة. 

لجنة التحكيم والمستبعدون من المسابقة: 
لجنة التحكيم ستكون ممثلة بالإداريين : أميرة قوس النصر ، هدوء عاصف
ويُستبعد من المشاركة في المسابقة جميع اعضاء الهيئة الإدارية 
يشترك في المسابقة اعضاء منتديات الحصن الإردنية ومشرفي الأقسام فقط. 


نتمنى لكم قضاء اجمل وامتع الأوقات برفقتنا .. 
وكل عامٍ وانتم بخير ..

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

*- السؤال الأول : ما اسم أول عاصمه فى تاريخ الدولة الاسلامية ؟* 
*- السؤال الثاني : من أول من حيا الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم بتحية الاسلام؟* 
*- السؤال الثالث : من هى اخر من توفى من زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم؟* 
*- السؤال الرابع : (مين المنشد؟) استمع الى المقطع الصوتي واعرف اسم المنشد..*
*اضغط هنا للإستماع*
*المنشد اردني اسمه الأول من مقطعين..* 
*- السؤال الخامس : ماهي الشجره التي تنبت في قعر جهنم ؟* 
*- السؤال السادس : لماذا لقب الصحابي (عثمان بن عفان) بـ ذو النورين؟* 
*- السؤال السابع : (صوت مين؟) التالي هو مقطع صوتي لدعاء بصوت منشد معروف:*
*اضغط هنا للإستماع**... من هو ؟* 
*- السؤال الثامن : من هو الصحابي الذي كانت الملائكة تسلم عليه ؟* 
*- السؤال التاسع : ما هو أول جبل وضع في الأرض؟* 
*- السؤال العاشر : ما هو الحج الأصغر ؟* 
*- السؤال الحادي عشر : كم عدد المواضع التي اقسم الله بنفسه في القرآن ؟* 
*- السؤال الثاني عشر : كم عدد أبواب النار ؟* 
*- السؤال الثالث عشر : من هي أم المؤمنين الصوامة القوامة ؟* 
*- السؤال الرابع عشر : كم عدد الملائكة الذين قاتلوا مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين في بدر ؟* 
*- السؤال الخامس عشر : كم عدد غزوات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟* 
*- السؤال السادس عشر : من هي الصحابية التي استطاعت أن تخلص أخوها من الأسر ؟* 
*- السؤال السابع عشر : من هو الصحابي الذي أوتي مزماراً من مزامير آل داود ؟*  
*- السؤال الثامن عشر : من الذي قال عنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا فرعون الأمة ؟* 
*- السؤال التاسع عشر : كم عدد أولي العزم ومن هم ؟* 
*- السؤال العشرون : (مين المنشد؟) استمع الى المقطع الصوتي واعرف من المنشد..*
*اضغط هنا للإستماع* *من هو؟* 
*- السؤال الحادي والعشرون : من هو الذي آمن بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يبعث رسولاً ؟* 
*- السؤال الثاني والعشرون : من الذي قال قبل أن يقتل على يد الحجاج : اللهم لا تسلطه على أحد بعدي ؟* 
*- السؤال الثالث والعشرون : من هم الثلاثة الذين تشتاق الجنة إليهم ؟* 
*- السؤال الرابع والعشرون : على أي شيء يطلق اسم الأخشبان ؟* 
*- السؤال الخامس والعشرون : من هم " المغضوب عليهم " ؟* 
*- السؤال السادس والعشرون : ما هو الدعاء الذي كان يدعو به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ليلة القدر ؟* 
*- السؤال السابع والعشرون : من أول من أرتد عن الإسلام ؟*

- السؤال الثامن والعشرون : من هى السيدة التى توسط لها ملك الحبشة لتتزوج الرسول ؟

- السؤال التاسع والعشرون : ما عدد المصاحف التي كتبت في عهد عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ؟

- السؤال الثلاثون : ما معنى قولهم : رواه السبعة ؟

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الأول : ما اسم أول عاصمه فى تاريخ الدولة الاسلامية ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

السؤال الثاني: من أول من حيا الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم بتحية الاسلام؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الثالث : من هى اخر من توفى من زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم؟؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الرابع : (مين المنشد؟) استمع الى المقطع الصوتي واعرف اسم المنشد..
اضغط هنا للإستماع
المنشد اردني اسمه الأول من مقطعين..




ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة
[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

*[align=center]السؤال الخامس : ما اسم الشجره التي تنبت في قعر جهنم ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]*

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال السادس : لماذا لقب الصحابي (عثمان بن عفان) بـ ذو النورين؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

*السؤال السابع : (صوت مين؟) التالي هو مقطع صوتي لدعاء بصوت منشد معروف:* 
*اضغط هنا للإستماع*
*من هو ؟*


**
*ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة*

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الثامن : من هو الصحابي الذي كانت الملائكة تسلم عليه ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

*السؤال التاسع : ما أول جبل وضع في الأرض ؟*
 



*ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة*

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال العاشر : ما هو الحج الأصغر ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة [/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الحادي عشر : كم عدد المواضع التي اقسم الله بنفسه في القرآن ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الثاني عشر : كم عدد أبواب النار ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة
[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الثالث عشر : من هي أم المؤمنين الصوامة القوامة ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الرابع عشر : كم عدد الملائكة الذين قاتلوا مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين في بدر ؟




ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الخامس عشر : كم عدد غزوات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال السادس عشر : من هي الصحابية التي استطاعت أن تخلص أخوها من الأسر ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال السابع عشر : من هو الصحابي الذي أوتي مزماراً من مزامير آل داود ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الثامن عشر : من الذي قال عنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا فرعون الأمة ؟




ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال التاسع عشر : كم عدد أولي العزم ومن هم ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال العشرون : (مين المنشد؟) استمع الى المقطع الصوتي واعرف من المنشد..
اضغط هنا للإستماع



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الواحد والعشرون : من هو الذي آمن بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يبعث رسولاً ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الثاني والعشرون : من الذي قال قبل أن يقتل على يد الحجاج : اللهم لا تسلطه على أحد بعدي ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الثالث والعشرون : من هم الثلاثة الذين تشتاق الجنة إليهم ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الرابع والعشرون : على أي شيء يطلق اسم الأخشبان ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الخامس والعشرون : من هم " المغضوب عليهم " ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال السادس والعشرون : ما هو الدعاء الذي كان يدعو به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ليلة القدر ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال السابع والعشرون : من أول من أرتد عن الإسلام ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال الثامن والعشرون : من هى السيدة التى توسط لها ملك الحبشة لتتزوج الرسول ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

[align=center]السؤال التاسع والعشرون : ما عدد المصاحف التي كتبت في عهد عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ؟



ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة[/align]

----------


## ادارة المنتدى

السؤال الثلاثون : ما معنى قولهم : رواه السبعة ؟




ترسل الإجابات برسالة خاصة الى (ادارة المنتدى) وسيتم اهمال اية اجابة ترسل الى غير هذه الجهة

----------

